# Hello Friends



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Just wanted to let everybody know I'm back and doing fine, the lobotomy was slightly problematic but I am feeling so open and clearheaded now that I'm considering a new career in either SAR or some other humanitarian endeavor.

Thank you so much for you cards and flowers O


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Man I thought you were busy starting a sperm detector unit out in the northwest.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Missed you Gerry, welcome back.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Just wanted to let everybody know I'm back and doing fine, the lobotomy was slightly problematic but I am feeling so open and clearheaded now that I'm considering a new career in either SAR or some other humanitarian endeavor.
> 
> Thank you so much for you cards and flowers O


Personally I'd rather have a bottle in front of me, then a frontal lobotomy, but If you feeling open and clearheaded? All's well that ends......well ;-)

Did you run into Jeff O in the banned wasteland?


Thomas Barriano


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I doubt you got any cards and flowers Gerry. Many may have considered Jeff O a pain in the ass but he contributed a lot more than you ever did on your best day. I am surprised your back.


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

Anybody told you how ugly you are lately Gerry. I bet you wish you could be as beautiful as me. Lol. Welcome back I've really missed talking about your mother


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

I would think most things suprise you Don, by the way your post is very baiting.


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

Mother what?

Carry on Gerry.


----------



## Lindsay Janes (Aug 9, 2007)

Welcome back


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Don't worry you didn't miss much...


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Jody Butler said:


> Don't worry you didn't miss much...


I'd agree with you Jody but since I'm a bit of a knob myself and offer nothing of value to this forum, who really cares what I think anyway? Nonetheless, welcome back to the formerly banned canadian.


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

well, well, well... the prodigal son has returned, it seems.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Maggie missed you. I put a good word in for you, which I doubt carried any weight.
Not much else happened really.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Don't worry I posted some large photos while you were gone that had nothing to do with working, so people had something to tide them over.

I will drive to Calgary to help you with your start in SAR whenever you feel you are ready.


----------



## Cassandra Lane (Jul 2, 2010)

No wonder he's a shit disturber, have you seen what there is to do in Alberta? All igloos and you can't even get a pack of smokes and some jack daniels without getting the dogs all riled up and hitched in, then its a bumpy ride 2 hours there and back!

Nothing much happened, no popcorn eating


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Welcome back asshole!


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Nice to see the canadian back from canada!
Notice the lower case c's I used.\\/\\/:razz:

You can't get me!


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Just wanted to let everybody know I'm back and doing fine, the lobotomy was slightly problematic but I am feeling so open and clearheaded now that I'm considering a new career in either SAR or some other humanitarian endeavor.
> 
> Thank you so much for you cards and flowers O


Yee haw, all recycled + refurbished and within specs. One flew left, one flew right, one flew over the cuckoo's nest


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

See what happpens when u are nice at ur parole hearingg


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Welcome back Gerry, glad the reprogramming went well.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

The cards and flowers I sent, they were all recycled from the graveyard so if you had some that said "R.I.P or dearly departed" they were kinda fitting given the circumstances. Welcome back Gerry, enjoy the meds ..


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Gerry, thought I'd gift this wee track from Pink Floyd as a welcome back present so as to keep you up to date with current forum 'themes'.....

Enjoy http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x15qmh_pink-floyd-another-brick-in-the-wal_music


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

Sounds like you need to sh*t on somebody Maggie.
How about a certain BMW dealership?
You ever get that fancy car business straightened around? Or is the car still laying in pieces at the lot?


----------



## Cassandra Lane (Jul 2, 2010)

I think we're in for late night drinking pt.2 LMAO


----------

